

Data roaming charges to end in EU within two years - mattcollins
http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/technology-33325031

======
acrooks
The problem with these sorts of legislature as I've experienced is that while
the theory seems quite appealing it never really works as you would expect.

Canada did a similar thing a couple years ago. The CRTC imposed a law where an
individual could only incur a maximum of $50 in data overage charges locally,
and $100 when roaming.

I was ecstatic when this was announced. And then one month I went over on data
by $50. And then my data was cut off until I bought a "pack".

So yes, your phone bill will be unsurprising at the end of the month, but now
your carrier will expect you to purchase a bucket of "roaming data" in the
form of an add-on or package to your regular phone plan so that you can post
your selfies with the Eiffel Tower in real time.

~~~
collyw
That's still better than the horror stories you hear about people who went
abroad with a torrent client running in the background of their tablet and
rack up thousands in charges.

I would say that cutting of the data would be "expected behavior" as far as I
am concerned.

